# am schnellsten gold machen



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

Ich wollte fragen wie ihr gold verdient ich hab zwar keine goldprobleme aber ich will wissen wie man schneller und besser verdeint

also ich habs immer so gemacht:

Ah gehen 100 stacks saroniterz kaufen ----> sondieren
insgeamt 400 mal sondiert
also ausgaben 1,7k
Inhalt: 

43 rote rar gems = ca 2,3k g
27 blaue gems =    ca 600g
rest grüne gelbr orange= 1,2k
ca 200 grüne gems mit äonenerde zu ringe verarbeitet (300g ausgaben)
dann alle disenchanted (schleierstaub ,geringe kosmische essenz)= ca 2,5k


das macht:
2300
 600
1200
2500
_____
ca 6600g
minus 2000

4600g


mein problem hierbei ist die ganze arbeit sondieren gems machen.....

kennt ihr eine leichtere methode???

mfg


----------



## MoonFrost (4. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> Ich wollte fragen wie ihr gold verdient ich hab zwar keine goldprobleme aber ich will wissen wie man schneller und besser verdeint
> 
> also ich habs immer so gemacht:
> 
> ...



jo die sufu und google kennt bestimmt gute methoden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

DIesen ERTRÄG MÖCHTE ICH EIN EINZIGES [entfernt] MAL HABEN Oo

(sry für Caps aber wenn ich mir n tagesertrag von mickrigen 120g (bei Repkosten von bis zu 150g pro tag) ansehe und mir dann jemand vorheult er würde NUR "MICKRIGE" 4600g einnehmen da bricht bei mir der pure Neid aus


----------



## Reo_MC (4. September 2009)

Das ist extrem viel. Wie lang brauchst du dafür? Nen Tag? Wenn ja, dann ist das eine der besten Farmmethoden, die ich jemals gesehen hab.


----------



## Fantago (4. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> das macht:
> 2300
> 600
> 1200
> ...



Ich muss Verzauberer und Juwe lernen :-)


----------



## Gunjah (4. September 2009)

Argh, ich hasse Fullquoter bei der ersten Antwort. Als ob wir nicht wüssten, dass man sich auf den Post des Erstellers bezieht.

@ TE: tolle methode Gold zu machen, muss ich auch mal probieren anstatt nur Erze und Leder ins AH zu setzen bzw durch Twinken an Gold zu kommen.

AFK umskillen!

SChönes WE euch allen


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

hmm ich komm da manchmal auf 2h natürlich kann ich mir mehr stacks kaufen aber es ist mordslangweilig^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

Öhm... Wofür brauchst du so viel Gold, nur so aus Neugier? =)


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

naja muss jeden meiner twinks fliegen lernen+equip....


----------



## Gunjah (4. September 2009)

@ PewPew: um es zu haben? Einen Porsche braucht auch keiner, dennoch hätte ich gern einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

krasser vergleich^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

Hm, mit einem Porsche kann man mehr anfangen als mit einer Zahl, welche nur der Spieler selber sieht =)

Aber na dann ok^^ 

So hast du ja in 20 h genug Gold, um deinen zehn 80ern das schnelle Fliegen beizubringen ;D


----------



## Arashadina (4. September 2009)

Ist das deine durchschnittliche Ausbeute oder war das ein Glücksfall?


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

@ pew pew sondier du mal 20h -.-

@ arashadina  also das ist ca der durchschnitt machnmal sind die preise so im keller das ich viel weniger mach


----------



## biene maya (4. September 2009)

Mach dir nen zweiten account auf, stell ein paar twinks nach beutebucht und handelt zwischen horde und allianz. Mit keiner anderen Methode kannst du mehr gold verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> @ pew pew sondier du mal 20h -.-


für das Gold sofort!


----------



## Lothus90 (4. September 2009)

wenn du deine methode nimmst dir nen twink hochziehst den bb werden lässt und in ner stunde im scholazarbecken dein 200-300 erze farmst dann hast deine ausgaben nicht und verdienst noch mehr ...


----------



## Blackangel320 (4. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> Ah gehen 100 stacks saroniterz kaufen ----> sondieren
> insgeamt 400 mal sondiert
> also ausgaben 1,7k
> Inhalt:
> ...






Ich dachte die Methode ist jedem bekannt. Mitlerweile gibt es so viele die das machen auf meinem Server.
Gut 3K Gold zu bekommen ist nicht schwer. Aber Mitlerweile machen das auf unserm Server einfach zu viele schon.
Klar ist es immer noch eine gute möglichkeit schnell und unkompliert Gold zu bekommen.
Aber!
Bei uns auf dem Server ist ein extremer Ah Krieg entbrannt. Jeden Tag sind unsere Ah Preise anders.
Jeder unterbietet sich gegenseitig. Scharlachrubine kosten einzehln z.b. nur noch 20g bei uns und am nächsten Tag wieder 60g. Es ist extrem Gefährlich wenn es das zu viele machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jedenfall wieder auf Erze bzw Barren und Leder gegangen. Da diese sachen mitlerweile Mangel ware sind auf unserm Server verdiennt man da durch auch zur Zeit nicht schlecht drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

@lothus danke genau so werde ich das machen!


----------



## Deis (4. September 2009)

Nette Einnahmen. Aehnlich mache ich es auch, nur dass ich die Erze selber farme. Das ist der Vorteil wenn man nahezu alle Berufe erlernt hat und vollkommen Autonom ist.
Einnahmen schwanken aber. Haengt von Angebot und Nachfrage im AH ab. 4,6k schaffe ich nun nicht aber 2k sinds dann wenn ich mich mal einen Tag ransetze und alles Restlos im AH verkauft wird.
Meistens brauche ich die Mats aber und verkaufe sie daher nicht =)


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Methode ist jedem bekannt. Mitlerweile gibt es so viele die das machen auf meinem Server.
> Gut 3K Gold zu bekommen ist nicht schwer. Aber Mitlerweile machen das auf unserm Server einfach zu viele schon.
> Klar ist es immer noch eine gute möglichkeit schnell und unkompliert Gold zu bekommen.
> Aber!
> ...



stimmt das ist server anhängig die roten gems sind machnchmal sogar 80 wert manchmal 17g...

also ich schau immer wenn ich was reinstelle


----------



## Seacore (4. September 2009)

Was sind bitte in Saroniterz rotee Rare gems?


----------



## abe15 (4. September 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Das ist extrem viel. Wie lang brauchst du dafür? Nen Tag? Wenn ja, dann ist das eine der besten Farmmethoden, die ich jemals gesehen hab.



Das Problem an dieser Methode ist, dass man die Sachen auch im Ah verkaufen muss. Da liegt das einzige Problem. Auf leeren Servern hat man echte Probs, seine Sachen loszuwerden. Ich war früher auf Wrathbringer und 2k Gold am Tag durch das Ah war kein Problem. Jetzt bin ich vor einiger Zeit nach Vek´lor getranst und ich habe als Juwe echt Probleme meine Steine loszuwerden.
Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man auf Servern wie Frostwolf oder Destromath seine Sachen extrem gut loswird wegen den vielen erfolgreichen Raidgilden...


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

rare rote gems?? 

l2read


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das Problem an dieser Methode ist, dass man die Sachen auch im Ah verkaufen muss. Da liegt das einzige Problem. Auf leeren Servern hat man echte Probs, seine Sachen loszuwerden. Ich war früher auf Wrathbringer und 2k Gold am Tag durch das Ah war kein Problem. Jetzt bin ich vor einiger Zeit nach Vek´lor getranst und ich habe als Juwe echt Probleme meine Steine loszuwerden.
> Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man auf Servern wie Frostwolf oder Destromath seine Sachen extrem gut loswird wegen den vielen erfolgreichen Raidgilden...



stimmt auf malganis ist auch einiges los


----------



## abe15 (4. September 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Mach dir nen zweiten account auf, stell ein paar twinks nach beutebucht und handelt zwischen horde und allianz. Mit keiner anderen Methode kannst du mehr gold verdienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie genau funktioniert denn das?


----------



## biene maya (4. September 2009)

2 allianz twinks in beutebucht
1 horde twink in  beutebucht
1 horde twink in ogrimmar
1 allianz twink in sw

kommst auch mit stufe 1 nach beutebucht
und dann übers neutrale ah handeln

ich habs ein jahr so gemacht,aber gold ist nicht alles im leben - ah ich meinte wow


----------



## Blackangel320 (4. September 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Wie genau funktioniert denn das?




Das ist einfach. Man brauch noch nicht mal 2 Accounts sondern nur einem Freund den man Vertrauen kann.

Du gehst mit deinen Main nach Beute Bucht und beauftragst deinen Freund der zur selben Fraktion gehört auch nach Beute Bucht. Du gibst ihm das Item. *Logst dich aus und erstellst einen Char der andern Fraktion!*

Reist mit dem Char nach Beute Bucht und stirbst dich durch.
Sagst deinem Freund per Ts er soll das Epic Item/Haustier oder Reittier reinstellen für 1 Silber.
Und du kaufst es schnell. *Timing ist wichtig!*

Nun gehst zur Hauptstadt sellst es im AH rein und gut ist.

Nun willst das Gold auf deinen Main ja haben.

Du sagst deinem Freund auf deiner Main seite er soll irgend einen misst für so und so viel Gold (deinem Gewinn im Gegnerischem AH) reinstellen ins Beute Bucht AH stellen.

Nun kaufst du denn misst dein Freund bekommt das Gold aus dem AH von Beute Bucht und nun kann dein Freund dir das Gold auf deinen Main geben.

Aber achtung Beute Bucht AH verlangt mehr Gewinn Gebüren als das Fraktions AH


----------



## Kerosin22 (4. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> DIesen ERTRÄG MÖCHTE ICH EIN EINZIGES [entfernt] MAL HABEN Oo
> 
> (sry für Caps aber wenn ich mir n tagesertrag von mickrigen 120g (bei Repkosten von bis zu 150g pro tag) ansehe und mir dann jemand vorheult er würde NUR "MICKRIGE" 4600g einnehmen da bricht bei mir der pure Neid aus




Dann machst du was falsch ich hab ja schon am Tag wennich daylis mache über 200g einnahmen würde mri an deiner stelle echt zu denken geben ^^


----------



## justindejong (4. September 2009)

du gehst bei deiner rechnung davon aus das du rote gems um 50g verkaufst, selbst wenn das (was ich bezweifle) bei dir am server im moment der preis ist für den diese gems gehandelt werden, würdest du alleine mit deinen 43 steinen den markt so übersättigen das du den preis innerhalb kürzester zeit extrem runterdrücken würdest oder aber die steine tagelang nicht los wirst (welche übrigens von tag zu tag weniger wert werden)


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2009)

Ich mache mit reinem an und verkauf auf lvl 20 in 20min/tag 50g^^

Mit meinem main mach ich aber hochstens 400g/tag, bei den zahlen werd ich neidisch QQ


----------



## Blackangel320 (4. September 2009)

justindejong schrieb:


> du gehst bei deiner rechnung davon aus das du rote gems um 50g verkaufst, selbst wenn das (was ich bezweifle) bei dir am server im moment der preis ist für den diese gems gehandelt werden, würdest du alleine mit deinen 43 steinen den markt so übersättigen das du den preis innerhalb kürzester zeit extrem runterdrücken würdest oder aber die steine tagelang nicht los wirst (welche übrigens von tag zu tag weniger wert werden)



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Du musst bedenken momentan Leveln viele Juwe.
Selbst bei uns auf dem Server obwohl es extrem an überschuss an Edelsteinen gibt hast du die Steine nur 1 Tag drin und dann sind sie weg!
Aber es stimmt früher oder später werd die Rechnung nicht mehr aufgehen deswegen habe ich mich da raus schon lieber früher Verabschiedet.




Aber ich finde es lustig das einige sagen das sie nicht mal 5.000 Gold auf ihren Main haben xD
Wennn ich bedenk das selbst ich der nur 3 mal die Woche Online ist mit meinen Main in Lichking über 10k habe und mit meinem Level 76 Twink auch 4K habe find ich es Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich habe mit beiden auch das Epic Fliegen und Ja das Gold habe ich mir alles in Lichking geframt.

Deswegen finde ich es Traurig und auch Merkwürdig wenn Leute auf Goldseller zurück greifen und so das Spiel  kaputt machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist einfach ein tolles Erlebniss wenn man es von selbst schafft die 1k Marke zu bekommen und dann die 2k, 3k usw. und sagt man sich irgend wann nur noch so ich will jetzt die 12K Grenze haben und dann ist man immer auf der sicheren seite ich kenne einige die erst aufhören wollen wenn sie das Goldlimit geknackt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich kenn sogar schon einen der das Goldlimit mit 3 seiner Cars schon hat un bei ihm in der Satistik kommt dann nur noch - 2746473 z.b. das entscheidene ist das -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOneWG (4. September 2009)

Ich mache mein Geld mittlerweile nur noch mit Erzen. Momentan gehen Kobaltbarren auf unserem Server für 50-80g (je nach Tagespreis) im Stack weg. Dh ich fliege alle paar Tage 1-2 Runden um mein großes Farmgebiet (feste Route) und kann pro Runde etwa 80-100 Erze einsammeln. Die Umwandlung in Barren ist 1:1. Nach meinen zwei Runden habe ich dann so knapp 200 Barren zusammen, die ins AH gehen. Dh je nach Tagespreis mache ich in 30 bis 45 Minuten knapp 500-800 Gold.

Persönlich bin ich aber zu faul das ständig zu machen. Dh ich mache das nur wenn ich wirklich mal Geld benötige. Auf dem Höchstlevel braucht man ja eh nur Gold für Repkosten und Buff-Mats. Das ganze lohnt sich aber nur unter der Woche, da am Wochenende die Preise bei uns meist auf 20 Gold runterfallen. Das erholt sich dann aber wieder nach dem Wochenende. Jede Woche das gleiche Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (4. September 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Dann machst du was falsch ich hab ja schon am Tag wennich daylis mache über 200g einnahmen würde mri an deiner stelle echt zu denken geben ^^


Ach, lass ihn doch laabern.
Ist ja schon ein Wunder, das er diesen thread nicht /reported hat, weil jemand mehr Gold verdient als er....


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Dann machst du was falsch ich hab ja schon am Tag wennich daylis mache über 200g einnahmen würde mri an deiner stelle echt zu denken geben ^^



Es gibt nun Mal auch Leute, welche nicht gerne tägliche Quests machen, sondern nur BGs oder Fünferinstanzen =)

Da kann man nicht "falsch" machen, aber Geldprobleme wird man so haben ;D


----------



## Kerosin22 (4. September 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Ach, lass ihn doch laabern.
> Ist ja schon ein Wunder, das er diesen thread nicht /reported hat, weil jemand mehr Gold verdient als er....





wundert mich auch ^^ müss ma echt mal machen ^^


----------



## Vaiandil (4. September 2009)

Seit Litch King bekommt man doch schon genug Geld beim Lvln rein, farmen usw. ist doch garnet mehr nötig.


----------



## Kerosin22 (4. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Es gibt nun Mal auch Leute, welche nicht gerne tägliche Quests machen, sondern nur BGs oder Fünferinstanzen =)
> 
> Da kann man nicht "falsch" machen, aber Geldprobleme wird man so haben ;D




Ja klar aber selbst ich mache sie nicht gerne weil se nerven und se jedesmal das selbe sind(ich weis deswegen heisen sie daylis^^) aber trotzdem kann es sich nicht decken wenn man 120g einnimmt in ner sitzung und 150G repkosten hat


----------



## Nimophelio (4. September 2009)

Also wenn du mit jedem deiner Chars Daylies machst hast du doch deutlich genug Gold...


----------



## neo1986 (4. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> jo die sufu und google kennt bestimmt gute methoden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo und ich währe schön doof wenn ich meine methode preis gebe das das dan 20 andere deppen aufem server genau so machen....


----------



## Prothe (4. September 2009)

eine gute farmmethode ist es auch, verzauberungen oder sonstige dienstleistungen anzubieten und dann die mats stehlen und im ah verkaufen. auf rp server ist das völlig legal, vor allem wenn man einen schurken spielt. hehehehe


----------



## Nimophelio (4. September 2009)

Sagmal darf ich Leute wie Prothe wegen solcher Posts reporten?


----------



## SyntaXKilla (4. September 2009)

gz an den TE für diese Methode.... freut mich für dich,
wenn du so schnell und leicht an Gold kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds bloß org, dass der Epic gem Handel so floriert o.O
Mein, sind doch die "besten" Steine mittlerweile für 10k Ehre zu haben,
womit man locker an einem Tag BG und TW sein komplettes Equip mit den Epic Steinen vollsockeln kann
wenn man noch zum Juwe seines Vertrauens geht und ihm halt 30 G oder so für die Bearbeitung zuschiebt
... oder lieg ich da falsch?


Naja ich hab Schneider und Vz, damit lässt sich eigentlich kaum Geld machen,
lediglich ein paar runs pdc und alles was keiner braucht dissen und die mats verkaufen.
Oder halt immer den Schwarz/Mond/Feuerstoff cd ausnützen und ins ah stellen.

Ahja, da fällt mir ein, warum sind eigentlich die cd's fürs veredeln gesenkt worden und die für Stoff nicht? o.O
aber egal ist auch ne anderere Geschichte ^^


Fazit, es gibt bestimmt einige schlauere Ideen, schneller an mehr Gold ranzukommen ins wow,
aber für das Ganze bin ich einfach nicht geschaffen xD
Farmen kann ich absolut nicht ausstehen,
mim ah bauch ich nur scheiße (Letztens 10 Stacks Schleierstaub "billig" eingekauft und etwas teurer reingestellt, weil ich dachte es wär ein Schnäppchen und am nächsten Tag gesehen, dass schon wieder unzählige Stacks drinnen sind, die billiger waren als um was ichs gekauft hab xD) ,
questen ist ok, aber halt eher langwierig
und wenn ich ne daily mehr als 3 mal mach bekomm ich nen Zuckaus und verfluche alle Blizzard Mitarbeiter >.<


----------



## Achilius (4. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Sagmal darf ich Leute wie Prothe wegen solcher Posts reporten?




jo klar, aber nur per anzeige bei der polizei.
weil einer der in nem spiel sachen stiehlt, bekommt bestimmt 15 jahre zuchthaus oder mehr, und du nen orden fürs melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shenoz (4. September 2009)

aber wenn mana uf rp servern einen barbarischen schrken spielt der immer kleine kinder verarscht und ihre lutscher klaut geht das doch^^


----------



## Nimophelio (4. September 2009)

Achilius schrieb:


> jo klar, aber nur per anzeige bei der polizei.
> weil einer der in nem spiel sachen stiehlt, bekommt bestimmt 15 jahre zuchthaus oder mehr, und du nen orden fürs melden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du solltest dir mal bestimmte Zeitungsartikel durchlesen... Wer in einem Spiel wie WOW einen Hadenl abschliesst schliesst einen Vertrag ab... Und wenn man sowas wie Prothe macht macht man sich nunmal strafbar...


----------



## blaupause (4. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> Ah gehen 100 stacks saroniterz kaufen ----> sondieren
> also ausgaben 1,7k
> 
> 43 rote rar gems = ca 2,3k g
> 27 blaue gems =    ca 600g



naja saroniterz kostet bei uns mindestens 30g aufm server.
rargems, dafür kriegt ma maximal 20-30g, da sieht die ausbeute mit dem zeug auf unserem server wesentlich schlechter aus.


----------



## Eox (4. September 2009)

Ich hab mal für meinen Bruder so viel Erze gefarmt das er 2 Gildenbankfäscher voll hatte. Das hat im Shola... ding da garnicht mal so lange gedauert und brachte sehr sehr viel gold. Wie viel genau weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber das war auch noch vor dem patch und ich glaub das Saronit oder wie das hieß weniger wert ist als vor dem Patch.


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Du solltest dir mal bestimmte Zeitungsartikel durchlesen... Wer in einem Spiel wie WOW einen Hadenl abschliesst schliesst einen Vertrag ab... Und wenn man sowas wie Prothe macht macht man sich nunmal strafbar...



Im RP nicht, da Diebe (in diesem Falle Schurken) dazu gehören!

Natürlich ist nicht jeder Spieler auf einem RP-Server ein RP-Spieler ;D


----------



## Huntermoon (4. September 2009)

@sogynm: wieviel hatt den das Smkillen von Juwe gekostet?


----------



## Konov (4. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> [...]



Soviel Gold... und 10 80er Chars in deiner Sig... ich glaub, du hast zuviel Zeit. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (4. September 2009)

also ich möchte auch mal meinen senft dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also ich selber machen am tag zwischen 1-6k Umsatz kommt immer darauf an wieviel zeit ich investiere (ca 800-1000 gegenstande im ah Im durchschnitt )

und welche wochen tag wir haben ...

wie ich das mache ?  Ganz einfach ich sage nur Freie marktwirtschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ monopol 
als  erstes braucht mann bestimmte berufe ich habe zb auf meine chars die berufe verteilt
Juwe & alchi (elexier alchi)  // Inschriftkunde & Verzauberer  //   
die berufe habe ich auf 2  chars verteilt um so Effektiv zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich habe eine bankchar der mir die sachen kauft bzw ich vk auch mit dem nur im ah ist einfacher die lagerung da er auch eine eigene gilde hatt
und somit auch alle Gilden bankfacher hatt um lageraum zu haben fur was das gut ist erzahle ich später


also mein bank char kauft Jeden tag Kräuter Erze und ander matz fur die berufe auf zb Kräuter erze und sonstige matz 
immer zu einem minimal Preis der vohter kalkuliert wurden ist was am ende Zb die Glyhpe Kosten darf 

dafur sollte man die beiden addons haben  *Auctionator* und *AuctionMaster* 

damit ist es einfach eine Uber blick zu behalten wie sich der preis enwickelt und wann mann kaufe sollte 

da ich nur 1mal die wochen alles Sondiere fur Juwe und Mahle fur Inschriftkunde kommen da massen an Gems ec zusammen was dann eben auf dem Bankchar Gelagert wird und uber eine woche Vk ich dann die sachen wenn sie reichen fur eine woche 

daher mache ich eben in den ersten 3 tagen das ist fur mich FR-SO da ich da immer alles reinstelle weill da am meisten Gekauft wird 
ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein parr tipps geben euch evt Helfen wird Schnell an viel Legales GOld zu kommen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. September 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Mach dir nen zweiten account auf, stell ein paar twinks nach beutebucht und handelt zwischen horde und allianz. Mit keiner anderen Methode kannst du mehr gold verdienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch indem man Leute verascht so amcht ichs immer ;-)
Du musst alles möglichst billig einkaufen und dan teuer verkaufen im AH man muss nur ein überblick bei den Preissen haben.

d[-.-]b


----------



## SyntaXKilla (4. September 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Doch indem man Leute verascht so amcht ichs immer ;-)
> Du musst alles möglichst billig einkaufen und dan teuer verkaufen im AH man muss nur ein überblick bei den Preissen haben.


hehe, kann sein dass ich von dir letzes Mal "Fussel" im ah um 500 Gold gesehen hab? *gg*


----------



## Gnorfal (4. September 2009)

> naja muss jeden meiner twinks fliegen lernen+equip....
> 
> 
> --------------------
> ...



1.Bei 10 80er brauchst Du dringend mal nen Stromausfall oder Freizeit oder ne Freundin oder irgendwas anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: Äonenerde farmen/kaufen->Ringe lvl 77 bauen->entzaubern->Schleierstaub ins AH setzen.
Ansonsten machs wie ich: Ich habe zig Leute, die mir die überhöhten Preise für Erze zahlen, die ich ins AH setze, die von denen dann sondiert werden und wo sie am Ende denken, sie hätten viel Gold gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: Meine Erzfarmchars heissen Pengeiweg und Yufengenpa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 1.Bei 10 80er brauchst Du dringend mal nen Stromausfall oder Freizeit oder ne Freundin oder irgendwas anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm anhand deiner sig kann ich erkennen das du max 14 vll auch sogar schon 15 bist...


und achja ich spiel seit pre bc und twinke hald gerne dafür machen andere gerne pvp...


----------



## Gnorfal (4. September 2009)

> hmmm anhand deiner sig kann ich erkennen das du max 14 vll auch sogar schon 15 bist...


Deine "Menschenkenntnis" in allen Ehren und ich hoffe, dass Du die nicht im alltäglichen Umgang einsetzt^^, aber da liegst Du nur knapp daneben...so 22 Jahre knapp..
Ein Blick ins Profil hilft manchmal mehr, als die eigene Kunst zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (4. September 2009)

naja bloodelf dk blutschrift und unscharf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

Dann bist du 13, du spielst Allianz!

Klischee? Nein...


----------



## Elito (4. September 2009)

@TE

ALTER

hast du wirklich 10 80er? zu krass...

BTT: ich werd demnächst mal juwe pushen und dann verzauberer dabeipacken


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. September 2009)

Also ich hab mein Epic Flugmount udn Dual spec (dual spec gold in 2 tagen zusammen gehabt)
per normalen Nordend Quests in den Sturmgipfeln + Eiskrone gemacht und dazu paar Dailys^^

Skille gerade Kräuter hoch mit Kürschnern kann man echt wenig verdienen...
Da lohnt sichs nichtmal borenaisches Leder isn AH zu stellen, weil es dort 6 Gold noch
wert ist udn beim Händler für 4,5 Gold zu verkaufen

außerdem kommenn och 1 Gold Ah Gebühren.

Naja Artischer Pelz ist so um die 100 Gold wert, aber nur 2% dropchance oder sowas


----------



## Nagostyrian (4. September 2009)

Brutez04 schrieb:


> Krass wieviele 80 du hast ist wow dein einziges Hobby -.- aber en gute Methode Gold zu verdienen




Schwachsinn^^
Nur weil man 10 80er hat, soll WoW das einzige Hobby sein? Für einen Charakter brauchst du mit Acc-Schultern vielleicht 2 Monate, wenn du abends 19:00 bis 22:00 oder 23:00 spielst... Auch ohne Schultern geht's mittlerweile verdammt schnell.


----------



## Liberiana (4. September 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Schwachsinn^^
> Nur weil man 10 80er hat, soll WoW das einzige Hobby sein? Für einen Charakter brauchst du mit Acc-Schultern vielleicht 2 Monate, wenn du abends 19:00 bis 22:00 oder 23:00 spielst... Auch ohne Schultern geht's mittlerweile verdammt schnell.



Mit werbt einen Freund oder so gehts noch viel schneller, von daher...


----------



## Huntermoon (4. September 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Mein, sind doch die "besten" Steine mittlerweile für 10k Ehre zu haben,
> womit man locker an einem Tag BG und TW sein komplettes Equip mit den Epic Steinen vollsockeln kann
> wenn man noch zum Juwe seines Vertrauens geht und ihm halt 30 G oder so für die Bearbeitung zuschiebt
> ... oder lieg ich da falsch?


Wie, Epic-Gems für ehre? o.O


----------



## Maladin (5. September 2009)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema. Ich habe den Offtopic entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Thesahne (5. September 2009)

also ich bin mit meinem druiden kräutersammler/kürschner.... einfach 5 runden ne bestimmte route durch die sturmhügel geflogen und hatte ca 30 stacks an kräutern und darunter vllt 5 frostlotus (mit glück)... dann ins AH und geguckt wieviel frostlotus kostet... bei einem preis von 33g pro oder drunter alles aufkaufen und zu fläschchen des frostwyrms verarbeiten und verkaufen... hab an einem tag (wobei ich ca 2 stunden gefarmt hab) und unter der voraussetzung dass alle fläschchen weggehen ca 1500g profit gemacht... man sollte aber so 500g startkapital haben aber das sollte kein problem sein...


----------



## Zurrak (5. September 2009)

Lieber TE!

Angeber! Willste hier rumprahlen, was du für ein toller Goldjunge bist? Freu dich aber posten brauchste das nicht und dann noch darunter schreiben ob jemand was besseres kennt. OMG!


----------



## Maxugon (5. September 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Lieber TE!
> 
> Angeber! Willste hier rumprahlen, was du für ein toller Goldjunge bist? Freu dich aber posten brauchste das nicht und dann noch darunter schreiben ob jemand was besseres kennt. OMG!


Shut up pllllllllllllllllxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Death_Joker (5. September 2009)

Also der über mir hat ja en vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du es nicht lesen willst dann guck weg.
Meine güte ich kannte die technik noch nicht. 
Und mich interessiert es halt wie leute an ihr Vermögen kommen (Vllt kann man ja den ein oder anderen Trick abschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Death_Joker (5. September 2009)

Sry Es war an Zurrak! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es tut mir leid Maxugon. Dachte nicht das jemand noch vor mir postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (5. September 2009)

Death_Joker schrieb:


> Sry Es war an Zurrak!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Maaaaan . So pllxx gieve keks


----------



## Maxugon (5. September 2009)

btt: 

Ich geh die Erze immer selbst farmen , hab dann immer so ca. 10 Stacks , lasse die sondieren und die blauen Gems + Äonensachen zu einem Epic Gem verarbeiten.
Kosten 0
Einkommen= Pro Steinchen ca, 150-200g


----------



## ZaIIog (5. September 2009)

Würde mal meinen das die Einnahmen von Realm zu Realm anders sind,
auf Anetheron würde man grad mal ~2500 Einnahmen haben.

Ich selbst mache mein Gold mit Flasks(Zaubermacht),
geht ganz einfach einfach die Blumen farmen und die Lotuse(30-40g) kaufen.
Lohnt sich allerdings nur als ElexierAlchie(25g eine Flask).
So hab hab meine z.Z. 56k Gold zusammen bekommen.
Nur weiss ich leider nicht was ich damit machen soll da ich kein WoW mehr spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long Greez Zallog


----------



## Rabaz (5. September 2009)

Also nachdem alle geheimen Tricks zusammengetragen sind kann man als Zwischenbilanz sagen: man muss sammeln oder questen oder einen auf Zwischenhändler machen. Huii da soll mal einer drauf kommen.


----------



## pseudolord (5. September 2009)

probier mal 


http://www.worldofathene.com/index.php?vid=82&cat=2


----------



## Maxugon (5. September 2009)

http://www.worldofathene.com/index.php?vid=99


----------



## Maxugon (5. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> http://www.worldofathene.com/index.php?vid=99


THIS IS ATHENE!ATHENE!ATHENE!


----------



## SuperAlex (5. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> hmm ich komm da manchmal auf 2h natürlich kann ich mir mehr stacks kaufen aber es ist mordslangweilig^^



JA UND? Oo


----------



## SyntaXKilla (7. September 2009)

sry, für Offtopic, aber ich würd das gern wissen xD



Huntermoon schrieb:


> Wie, Epic-Gems für ehre? o.O


Ja, glaub schon:
z.b.: Kardinalsrubin: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=36919#vendor

Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob das atm die "besten" sind,
spiel zurzeit nicht wirklich aktiv xD

Aber die gibts eben im Og/Sw wo man sich auch die pvpSets und pvpMounts holen kann... um 10k Ehre.
Und das ist mir eindeutig lieber, als 129 Gold im ah xD


----------



## little Vulkan (7. September 2009)

Ich verdiene mir mein nötiges Gold abenfalls mit sondieren und Juwellenschleifen.

Dies klappt ohne Probleme, Saro.Erz war gestern bei und zum Teil für 12 Gold zu bekommen.

Nur die Massen des Threederstellers sind m.E. aus folgenden Gründen nicht möglich:
1. viel Konkurenz beim kaufen und verkaufen
2. Nicht genug Erz zu einem niedrigen Preis im Ah
3. Man bekommt soviele Sachen nicht schnell verkauft.

Im Moment nehme ich mir eine Stunde am Tag für Ein und Verkauf. In einer Stunde bekomme ich damit ca Netto 500 Gold pro Tag.
Naja denke reicht auch.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (7. September 2009)

Danke für den Thread, endlich wird Saronitfarmen wieder lohnenswert.


----------



## headache84 (7. September 2009)

Ich hab das so gemacht:

1. im 25er Raid geraidet
2. PDK 25 gegangen (nonhero)
3. Beim Würfeln Glück gehabt (bop wird bei uns verwürfelt) und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommen.
4. im AH für 12,5 K verticken ;-)

So macht Gold farmen spass ^^


----------



## Kazark (7. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> kennt ihr eine leichtere methode???



DK erstellen, questen bis 80 .. danach noch Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone fertigquesten und DK wieder löschen.

Berufe verzaubern und bergbau dann kann die ganzen questitems noch dissen.


----------



## Kazark (7. September 2009)

headache84 schrieb:


> Ich hab das so gemacht:
> 
> 1. im 25er Raid geraidet
> 2. PDK 25 gegangen (nonhero)
> ...



Problem der Randomraids, bei mir würde sowas keiner bekommen im raid der es auch net anlegt. Die einzige möglichkeit ist das es kein einziger im Raid anlegen würde dann würden alle drauf würfeln. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist allerdings sowas von gering ...


----------



## Gulwar (7. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Danke für den Thread, endlich wird Saronitfarmen wieder lohnenswert.



Aber nur wenn du die zweifelhaften Ergebnisse des TE stark nach unten korrigierst.43 rote Gems? ich vermute mal der meint die Scharlachrubine. Das wäre bei jedem 10ten sondieren ein roter Stein.
Blaue Steine gehen bei uns mittlerweile für deutlich unter 15 Gold übers AH, die anderen bereits unter 10
17 Gold für einen Saronitstapel? Traumhafter Preis.
Lediglich das mit dem Schleierstaub stimmt,  zwischen 2 und 5 Gold ist da lles drin.
Gold damit verdienen kannst du af jedenfall, aber deutlich weniger als hier berechnet.


----------



## Karius (7. September 2009)

@ TE 

Sei froh, dass du soviel damit verdienst. Wenn das nur 2 oder 3 Leute auch machen, seid ihr schnell unter Einkaufspreis und du sitzt auf unverkäuflichen Edelsteinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist auf jedem Server und zu jeder Zeit anders. Je nachdem wie sich die Leute einstellen oder umstellen. 

Ich habe auch schon Phasen erlebt, zu denen man mit Schmieden oder auch mit Kräuter farmen den besten Schnitt gemacht hat. 

Am Ende zählt wieviel Gold man pro Stunde macht. Das sondieren ist in deinem Fall nur die halbe Arbeit. ^^

Dailies sind nicht so schlecht wie man denkt.


----------



## Super PePe (7. September 2009)

ich bediene den markt der bc/classic mats ... und muss sagen .. ja ... *fettesblödesgrinsen*


----------



## headache84 (7. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Problem der Randomraids, bei mir würde sowas keiner bekommen im raid der es auch net anlegt. Die einzige möglichkeit ist das es kein einziger im Raid anlegen würde dann würden alle drauf würfeln. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist allerdings sowas von gering ...



Nene, wir sind ein Stammraid, mit DKP etc. Bei uns ist halt die Regel ( und die find ich gut) das auf BOP-Items JEDER würfeln darf, egal ob need da ist oder nicht. Ich hatte halt würfelglück ( bin schurke ^^ ) und hab das item bekommen und versetzt. Für die Kohle gabs 2x mal Berserker und für die nächsten 10x is auch noch kohle über ;-)


----------



## Kazark (7. September 2009)

headache84 schrieb:


> Nene, wir sind ein Stammraid, mit DKP etc. Bei uns ist halt die Regel ( und die find ich gut) das auf BOP-Items JEDER würfeln darf, egal ob need da ist oder nicht. Ich hatte halt würfelglück ( bin schurke ^^ ) und hab das item bekommen und versetzt. Für die Kohle gabs 2x mal Berserker und für die nächsten 10x is auch noch kohle über ;-)



BOP = Gebunden beim Aufheben (*Bind On Pickup*) ... Komischer Raid wenn da immer JEDER würfeln darf. Naja muss jeder Raid für sich entscheiden aber für mich wäre das nix ^^


----------



## Thufeist (7. September 2009)

Das ist aber auch sehr Serverabhängig..

Auf dem Server wo mein Main ist verkaufe ich schon keine Messerscharfen Saronitpfeile..
Denn wenn man die puren Beim NPC Händler verkauft bekommt man schon fast gleich viel dafür..

Auf einem anderen Server wo ich einen Twink habe hingegen wäre der Gewinn zu den Matskosten fast 400%..


Ist halt einfach so..


----------



## Blindfreak (7. September 2009)

Man sieht es hier wieder zu hauf.... Leute wenn ihr kein englisch könnt dann lasst es bitte englische Begriffe zu benutzen.

Es heißt nicht Dayli.... es heißt Daily!!! (Mehrzahl: Dailies)
Nur weil Day Tag heißt sind es noch lange keine Daylis...


----------



## Kalesia (7. September 2009)

bei manchen AH preisen is es deutlich weniger ertrag


----------



## Super PePe (7. September 2009)

ot: darum frage ich immer ob jemand zeit für die täglichen lügen hat, dann findet sich meist ein lustige 5er haufen zusammen


----------



## Karius (7. September 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Dailies sind nicht so schlecht wie man denkt.





Blindfreak schrieb:


> Man sieht es hier wieder zu hauf.... Leute wenn ihr kein englisch könnt dann lasst es bitte englische Begriffe zu benutzen.
> 
> Es heißt nicht Dayli.... es heißt Daily!!! (Mehrzahl: Dailies)
> Nur weil Day Tag heißt sind es noch lange keine Daylis...



Na dann hab ich ja bestanden ^^.


----------



## Holoas (7. September 2009)

Naja dann machen halt so richtig viele diese methode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür kriegen wir Bergbauer unser Saronit  fürs 2 Fache weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[Edited]


----------



## GGOLOF (7. September 2009)

@ TE du kleiner angeber hast du schon mal über die worte nachgedacht der gentelman schweigt und genießt ? 
btt.: die methoten sind ja alle schön und gut nur bringen sie einem null wenn man verschwenderisch lebt sparen heißt die oberste divise =).
und ich bin für eine ingame aktien gesellschaft =)


----------



## Salamana (7. September 2009)

Lothus90 schrieb:


> wenn du deine methode nimmst dir nen twink hochziehst den bb werden lässt und in ner stunde im scholazarbecken dein 200-300 erze farmst dann hast deine ausgaben nicht und verdienst noch mehr ...



Verhütten auch oder einfach so verkaufen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (7. September 2009)

GGOLOF schrieb:


> und ich bin für eine ingame aktien gesellschaft =)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Coole Idee... WOW International Cooperate AG In- and Outgame Service LTD....


----------



## GGOLOF (7. September 2009)

genau ^^ du kannst dir aktien mit ingame gold kaufen und das gold vermehrt sich je nach kurs ^^ is doch genial


----------

